# What temperature do you keep your aquarium?



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I keep mine at 75, 76 and shrimp at 72.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

latchdan said:


> I keep mine at 75, 76 and shrimp at 72.


I keep my goldfish tank at about 70(no heater, just whatever the room happens to be) 

Tropical fish tank at about 75 and the shrimp tank at about 72-73. 

The only reason I don't keep my shrimp tank colder is because of my otto catfish. 

The white clouds prefer a colder temperature.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

72-74, room temps, no heaters


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Fry and female live bearers as well as bettas, closer to 80, other fish around 75.

Bump: Fry and female live bearers as well as bettas, closer to 80, other fish around 75.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Nordic said:


> Fry and female live bearers as well as bettas, closer to 80, other fish around 75.
> 
> Bump: Fry and female live bearers as well as bettas, closer to 80, other fish around 75.



Black Molly according to liveaquaria
Water Conditions: 68-82° F
Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Black Molly

Platty: Water Conditions: 64-77°
Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Assorted Platy Livebearers


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine vary depending on flora and fauna. The white cloud mountain minnow tank has no heater and is 65F. 76F for tanks with marimo, mosses, shrimp, cory or otos, then 78F for betta tanks with un-finicky plants. I find mosses do better in cooler waters. I accidentally had the heater at 80F after re-doing flame moss.. the moss closets to the heater died =.=
I have a variety of heaters including eheim jagar 25-150 watt (bulky and pricy.. suppose to be good but I've had one flake out and nearly cook a betta at 94F), Hydro theo 25-50 watt heaters-recommended by a lot of betta owners, adjustable and reliable. Aqueon preset 78F heater, and a 100 watt from aqautop (was on sale and cheaper than smaller heaters when buying a tank).


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

AquaAurora said:


> Mine vary depending on flora and fauna. The white cloud mountain minnow tank has no heater and is 65F. 76F for tanks with marimo, mosses, shrimp, cory or otos, then 78F for betta tanks with un-finicky plants. I find mosses do better in cooler waters. I accidentally had the heater at 80F after re-doing flame moss.. the moss closets to the heater died =.=
> I have a variety of haters including eheim jagar 25-150 watt (bulky and pricy.. suppose to be good but I've had one flake out and nearly cook a betta at 94F), Hydro theo 25-50 watt heaters-recommended by a lot of betta owners, adjustable and reliable. Aqueon preset 78F heater, and a 100 watt from aqautop (was on sale and cheaper than smaller heaters when buying a tank).


What type of cory? 

Mine is listed as Water Conditions: 68-72° F
Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Emerald Green Cory Cat

Seems like 78 may be too warm?

Do you think its better to have a fish too warm or too cold? 

No matter what temp I pick, I can't seem to have so temperature ideal for all the fish in my aquarium. 


Thanks.




Why have so many people decided on 78 degrees? Is it because of less expensive preset heaters are usually set to 78 degrees or is there a kind on consensus that 78 degrees is the best for tropical fish? 

I originally thought that 78 was the correct temperature until I did an excel sheet listing all the fish in my aquarium and the temperature range listed online which seem to indicate that a lower temperature was more of the norm. 

I do find a lot of conflicting information on the various websites.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

As you have noticed there is no real one magic number for all fish. They each differ in their water parameter care specs (temperature included).

For a general tropical community tank though, 74-76*F is a good median to accommodate for most common tropical fish. 
72*F on the lower end or 78*F on the higher end may be doable depending on the livestock species.


----------



## gnovince (Dec 14, 2010)

I believe the more the temperature is raised the faster the metabolism of everything in the tank is. Also Warmer water holds less oxygen if remember correctly. So at cooler temps, the plants will grow slower, but this will mean it's easier to add CO2 and provide non-limiting levels of CO2/ferts. I have mine set at 78F and another at 79F I'm actually thinking about doing some tests this week by lowering the temp a bit.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

For some reason I can't quote.. or rather when I click the quote or multi quote button I get a blank new post to type in.. and when I click "preview" the typing box is empty.... ugh =.=

@*SpaceLord*: I have false jullies aka three lined cory. I trust this site for ph, tank sizes, and temp ranges:
Corydoras trilineatus (Three-lined Cory) ? Seriously Fish


> *Temperature*: 72 to 78°F (22 to 26°C)


They were sold as true julli coy by petco/petsmart but are not
true julies:
Corydoras julii ? Julii Cory ? Seriously Fish


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

One good reason to keep your fish at the lowest temperature possible, is because of illness. If your fish get sick, being able to raise the temperature will help cure them, in conjunction with medicines or the like. Once cured, you can lower the temp. Medicines alone will work, but raising the temp speeds up the process. I have heard of many successful cures using temperature this way.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

> Why have so many people decided on 78 degrees? Is it because of less expensive preset heaters are usually set to 78 degrees or is there a kind on consensus that 78 degrees is the best for tropical fish?
> 
> I originally thought that 78 was the correct temperature until I did an excel sheet listing all the fish in my aquarium and the temperature range listed online which seem to indicate that a lower temperature was more of the norm.
> 
> I do find a lot of conflicting information on the various websites.


Just from my own observations, I keep my fish at roughly 71 degrees as I tend to keep cool water types, also my Ferns and Mosses seem to do better at this temperature. I think 78 is OK as a seasonal rise, most tropical waters have yearly warmer and cooler cycles.


----------



## Amphiprion1 (Jan 17, 2016)

I intentionally keep my tank at 70-72. This helps slow plant growth and algae growth a bit. I don't plan on having any fish that specifically need warmer water, though. Definitely no detriment to any plants I have.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Another interesting effect of temperature is pH. If you raise the temp, pH goes down. Lower temp- pH goes up.


----------

